# Help-Looking for a puppy, PA



## rrodriguez (Dec 22, 2020)

I have had 2 wonderful GSD, one when I was a teenager many years ago and another one who passed when he was 9 yr old about 3 years ago. I am currently looking for a reputable and affordable breeder near Philadelphia, PA.
I am considering Shadowbrook Shepherds in Sylvania PA but do not know enough about this breeder. 
Does anyone know them?. I am open to suggestions,
Thanks,


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Would not recommend them.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What exactly are you looking for in a dog?


----------



## rrodriguez (Dec 22, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> What exactly are you looking for in a dog?


Thank you Jax08 for the question.
If I could define my new family member with one word it would be a "gentleman".
A family dog, no necessarily t a guard dog (of course he still would be GSD with all that this entails) 
Friendly with people and animals ( I do have a 10 yr old shitzu).
Trainable and obedient. 
He will be my companion and walk buddie.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would suggest a showline then. And I would suggest you adjust your price rage from the $1700 the above charges. Showlines are typically more expensive. Hollow Hills in Clarks Summit. Kysarah in NH. Both have American show lines. There are several WGSL's around you as well. 









Hollow Hills / vom hohlen Huegel Shepherds


Hollow Hills / vom hohlen Huegel Shepherds. 2,850 likes · 9 talking about this. Hollow Hills Shepherds. Nearly forty years offering exceptional German Shepherd Dogs of distinction - puppies, adults,...




www.facebook.com









Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## rrodriguez (Dec 22, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> I would suggest a showline then. And I would suggest you adjust your price rage from the $1700 the above charges. Showlines are typically more expensive. Hollow Hills in Clarks Summit. Kysarah in NH. Both have American show lines. There are several WGSL's around you as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, I will look into those breeders.


----------



## rrodriguez (Dec 22, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> I would suggest a showline then. And I would suggest you adjust your price rage from the $1700 the above charges. Showlines are typically more expensive. Hollow Hills in Clarks Summit. Kysarah in NH. Both have American show lines. There are several WGSL's around you as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One more question, do you have an idea on the price range for their puppies?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

No. You will need to ask. As I said, show lines are typically more expensive and you will need to increase your range. But what you describe for what you are looking for is absolutely not a working line so I won't recommend any WL breeders to you. And I do NOT recommend the breeder you asked about.


----------



## rrodriguez (Dec 22, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> No. You will need to ask. As I said, show lines are typically more expensive and you will need to increase your range. But what you describe for what you are looking for is absolutely not a working line so I won't recommend any WL breeders to you. And I do NOT recommend the breeder you asked about.


Thanks.
It appears that Hollow Hills is not too far. I will contact them.


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

rrodriguez said:


> I have had 2 wonderful GSD, one when I was a teenager many years ago and another one who passed when he was 9 yr old about 3 years ago. I am currently looking for a reputable and affordable breeder near Philadelphia, PA.
> I am considering Shadowbrook Shepherds in Sylvania PA but do not know enough about this breeder.
> Does anyone know them?. I am open to suggestions,
> Thanks,


Cross Keys K9
Williamstown, NJ.

Jacqui n Steve are great people with a great WGWL program. I’ve got two.

Best to you and your search.


----------



## rrodriguez (Dec 22, 2020)

Damicodric said:


> Cross Keys K9
> Williamstown, NJ.
> 
> Jacqui n Steve are great people with a great WGWL program. I’ve got two.
> ...


Thank you very much. I will search this breeder as well.


----------



## rrodriguez (Dec 22, 2020)

This was Campeon, my previous GSD. I am not sure but I believe he was no showline. He had a more horizontal and round back, probably a workline.
Could someone confirm this? He was an amazing family dog.
The reason I asked, is since some of you have recommended going with a showline, which seems to be more appropriate for a family dog.
I now understand the differences a bit better between showline and workline GSDs, but I back when I got Campeon I didnt know any better
I am learning and doing my homework this time, hence the question above.
Thank your everyone who has responded to my query,


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

he was not a working line. There is nothing about that dog that says "working line". Just because he doesn't have an extreme slope doesn't mean a dog is a working line. He was most likely an american backyard bred dog. If anything, he probably has American lines in him. German Shepherds are not supposed to have a "horizontal" back. They are supposed to have angulation.


----------



## rrodriguez (Dec 22, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> he was not a working line. There is nothing about that dog that says "working line". Just because he doesn't have an extreme slope doesn't mean a dog is a working line. He was most likely an american backyard bred dog. If anything, he probably has American lines in him. German Shepherds are not supposed to have a "horizontal" back. They are supposed to have angulation.


thanks for the info and your prompt response.


----------



## rrodriguez (Dec 22, 2020)

rrodriguez said:


> This was Campeon, my previous GSD. I am not sure but I believe he was no showline. He had a more horizontal and round back, probably a workline.
> Could someone confirm this? He was an amazing family dog.
> The reason I asked, is since some of you have recommended going with a showline, which seems to be more appropriate for a family dog.
> I now understand the differences a bit better between showline and workline GSDs, but I back when I got Campeon I didnt know any better
> ...


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

Here is a nice link to help understand GSD lines


(Types of German Shepherds, by Wildhaus Kennels )


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

He looks like a pet line. Was he large? His build and look is very similar to a dog I rescued.


----------



## rrodriguez (Dec 22, 2020)

LuvShepherds said:


> He looks like a pet line. Was he large? His build and look is very similar to a dog I rescued.


He was not large and had ton of energy. That is one of his late pictures.
Thank you for responding.


----------



## rrodriguez (Dec 22, 2020)

CeraDean said:


> Here is a nice link to help understand GSD lines
> 
> 
> (Types of German Shepherds, by Wildhaus Kennels )


Great I will search it immediately,
Thank you for your response


----------



## rrodriguez (Dec 22, 2020)

CeraDean said:


> Here is a nice link to help understand GSD lines
> 
> 
> (Types of German Shepherds, by Wildhaus Kennels )


I found it to be very informative, thanks


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

rrodriguez said:


> Thank you Jax08 for the question.
> If I could define my new family member with one word it would be a "gentleman".
> A family dog, no necessarily t a guard dog (of course he still would be GSD with all that this entails)
> Friendly with people and animals ( I do have a 10 yr old shitzu).
> ...


No offense but what you just described...sounds like every other pet dog: "family dog, trainable and obedient, friendly with people and animals, companion and walk buddie." We all want these things for our dogs. A Retriever could be those things. A Poodle. What exactly about a GSD do you want? Do you want a high drive dog? Or a high energy dog? One that has very strong protective instincts? One that you can do sports with? One that you want to do Schutzhund/IPO with? If you can answer some of these questions, then maybe the other more knowledgeable members can help you better.


----------



## rrodriguez (Dec 22, 2020)

No offense taken and thank you for your response. However, having had two GSD myself, read several books on the matter and being around some others, I know GSD can be everything I mentioned and more including those other things you mentioned. I also know that other breeds do have those great traits but I would like to have my third GSD instead.
Jax08 and others gave me very good advice and I have contacted some of the breeders he recommended.
Thank you again for taking time to answer my query.


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

You might want to look thru pedigree database to see WL conformation. You'll see variations among celebrated working line dogs. Some have accentuated back lines, some are quite straight. See below:





__





Kessa vom Haus Himpel


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Kessa vom Haus Himpel




www.pedigreedatabase.com





If you know anyone who owns a working line, you might also take them with you to look at your new prospect in person. Hope you find a good one!


----------



## rrodriguez (Dec 22, 2020)

Rionel said:


> You might want to look thru pedigree database to see WL conformation. You'll see variations among celebrated working line dogs. Some have accentuated back lines, some are quite straight. See below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank your for this excellent source 
I am looking into it.


----------



## rrodriguez (Dec 22, 2020)

Greetings everyone,
In keeping with my budget, knowing that I wont be competing at all and as suggested by Hollow Hills breeder, I am considering a long stock coat GSD. Besides not conforming with the standard, I am not familiar with this type. 
I have read a few things in the internet and a couple of books that I have.
Can someone share some information, 
Do they shed more than normal (which we all know is plenty)? How about grooming? Other than their hair, what else is different compared to the norm?
Thank you for your help


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

There are three recognized coats in German Shephereds. Normal Stock Coats have an undercoat. Long Stock Coats have an undercoat. True Long Coats do not have an undercoat, which is a disqualification in the breed. There is very little difference in shedding, other than the actual length of the hair itself. They will still shed 24/7/365 and blow coat twice a year. They do require more grooming, as they need to be brushed pretty much daily so they don't get matts, which would then require shaving, which you shouldn't do to a double coated breed.. Long StockCoats should still conform to the breed standard, and can be shown in German Style Conformation Shows in their own separate classes.


----------



## rrodriguez (Dec 22, 2020)

mnm said:


> There are three recognized coats in German Shephereds. Normal Stock Coats have an undercoat. Long Stock Coats have an undercoat. True Long Coats do not have an undercoat, which is a disqualification in the breed. There is very little difference in shedding, other than the actual length of the hair itself. They will still shed 24/7/365 and blow coat twice a year. They do require more grooming, as they need to be brushed pretty much daily so they don't get matts, which would then require shaving, which you shouldn't do to a double coated breed.. Long StockCoats should still conform to the breed standard, and can be shown in German Style Conformation Shows in their own separate classes.


Thank you for your response.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

although the amount of hair may technically be the same... you’ll sweep/vacuum more with a stock coat, brush more with a long coat.

i never had issues with matting until the senior years.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

If you just want a nice pet dog and have budgetary constraints, you might reach out to Char-Wills German Shepherd Rescue in PA. For folks who just want a good family dog and don't mind a pet line dog of unknown heritage, you might find what you're looking for in an easy-going adult that lost its family due to unfortunate circumstances. There are a lot of those right now with people losing jobs and financial security (and people dying). Pandemic puppies are also starting to trickle into rescue. Char-Wills has pulled some pretty wonderful dogs I'm familiar with in the Deep South and transported them to PA for adoption -- including some young ones. Char-Wills German Shepherd Rescue | Pennsylvania

If you don't mind a white dog, you might also check out Echo Dogs White Shepherd Rescue -- they've got fosters in PA, as we just helped facilitate transport to there for a WONDERFUL dog -- he's a little older, but a perfect gentleman with an A+ temperament (with the trifecta temperament: good with dogs, cats, and kids). If you can find a dog named Cloud with them, fostered in PA, that's him.




__





Echo Dogs White Shepherd Rescue


Saving White German Shepherds from mistreatment and death; providing them with a safe, secure foster home and matching them with their furever family.




www.echodogs.org


----------



## rrodriguez (Dec 22, 2020)

Magwart said:


> If you just want a nice pet dog and have budgetary constraints, you might reach out to Char-Wills German Shepherd Rescue in PA. For folks who just want a good family dog and don't mind a pet line dog of unknown heritage, you might find what you're looking for in an easy-going adult that lost its family due to unfortunate circumstances. There are a lot of those right now with people losing jobs and financial security (and people dying). Pandemic puppies are also starting to trickle into rescue. Char-Wills has pulled some pretty wonderful dogs I'm familiar with in the Deep South and transported them to PA for adoption -- including some young ones. Char-Wills German Shepherd Rescue | Pennsylvania
> 
> If you don't mind a white dog, you might also check out Echo Dogs White Shepherd Rescue -- they've got fosters in PA, as we just helped facilitate transport to there for a WONDERFUL dog -- he's a little older, but a perfect gentleman with an A+ temperament (with the trifecta temperament: good with dogs, cats, and kids). If you can find a dog named Cloud with them, fostered in PA, that's him.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the advise. 
I am also looking into adoption but haven't yet found a good match.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Magwart said:


> If you just want a nice pet dog and have budgetary constraints, you might reach out to Char-Wills German Shepherd Rescue in PA. For folks who just want a good family dog and don't mind a pet line dog of unknown heritage, you might find what you're looking for in an easy-going adult that lost its family due to unfortunate circumstances. There are a lot of those right now with people losing jobs and financial security (and people dying). Pandemic puppies are also starting to trickle into rescue. Char-Wills has pulled some pretty wonderful dogs I'm familiar with in the Deep South and transported them to PA for adoption -- including some young ones. Char-Wills German Shepherd Rescue | Pennsylvania
> 
> If you don't mind a white dog, you might also check out Echo Dogs White Shepherd Rescue -- they've got fosters in PA, as we just helped facilitate transport to there for a WONDERFUL dog -- he's a little older, but a perfect gentleman with an A+ temperament (with the trifecta temperament: good with dogs, cats, and kids). If you can find a dog named Cloud with them, fostered in PA, that's him.
> 
> ...


I’m curious about pandemic puppies. We all predicted those given up would be mostly untrained and out of control. Is that true or are people giving up well trained and socialized dogs due to health or finances?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

LuvShepherds said:


> I’m curious about pandemic puppies. We all predicted those given up would be mostly untrained and out of control. Is that true or are people giving up well trained and socialized dogs due to health or finances?


all of the above.
but, myself, having a preference for rescues around the 8-10 month mark, it’s really not that bad (blanket statement, yes) all mine have taken to training very quickly! eager to learn after living with no rules or boundaries.
main concern i’d have with this new batch is potential separation anxiety.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

The white dog I know in PA (Cloud) isn't posted with Echo yet as he's going through HW treatment (I checked on that for you, as he's such an easy companion). Every volunteer who touches that dog says "if I only had room for one more, I'd keep him" -- he's just that kind of dog (older than OP is looking for, but this dog he is who he is...which means no temperament surprises).

I agree with Fodder. The one difference might be that we're seeing them come in even younger than usual. Around 18 months seemed to be the common "I give up" age before. Now it's under 6 months because people are so on edge that they've got no patience left for an unruly young dog. I know of multiple young puppies given up to rescue in the 12-14 week range by people whose stress level was off the charts due to the landsharking. Most years, the week after New Years is a big week for surrendering dogs, so this is likely to be an interesting year. For anyone who used to foster and got out of it to do other stuff, this would be a good year to get back into it -- lay some basic OB and house manners on a young dog, and send them on their way!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

LuvShepherds said:


> I’m curious about pandemic puppies. We all predicted those given up would be mostly untrained and out of control. Is that true or are people giving up well trained and socialized dogs due to health or finances?


Many of the puppies were getting training. People out here were training outside all summer. The rescues in the northeast pull Shepherds from the south. It's always been that way. We only have pittie mixes or lab type dogs in our shelters up here. I don't think the load from the shelters has changed much.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

@rrodriguez _ Char-Wills is an excellent option. They have some very nice dogs there and are dog trainers themselves. Echo is a nationwide rescue. I've done home visits in my area for them a couple of times. Very reputable. I would doubt that you would get any that you currently see on the website. Typically, there is a list of approved adopters who will have first choice. However, you can apply, go thru the approval process, and if approved, wait until the right dog for you is there. You can do that for any rescue.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I like fostering because you get to test out a dog and usually have first option to adopt. I have given up fosters for a similar reason, they were not a match. It’s much easier to hand a foster off to someone else than to adopt and return a dog if it doesn’t work out.


----------



## rrodriguez (Dec 22, 2020)

Magwart said:


> The white dog I know in PA (Cloud) isn't posted with Echo yet as he's going through HW treatment (I checked on that for you, as he's such an easy companion). Every volunteer who touches that dog says "if I only had room for one more, I'd keep him" -- he's just that kind of dog (older than OP is looking for, but this dog he is who he is...which means no temperament surprises).
> 
> I agree with Fodder. The one difference might be that we're seeing them come in even younger than usual. Around 18 months seemed to be the common "I give up" age before. Now it's under 6 months because people are so on edge that they've got no patience left for an unruly young dog. I know of multiple young puppies given up to rescue in the 12-14 week range by people whose stress level was off the charts due to the landsharking. Most years, the week after New Years is a big week for surrendering dogs, so this is likely to be an interesting year. For anyone who used to foster and got out of it to do other stuff, this would be a good year to get back into it -- lay some basic OB and house manners on a young dog, and send them on their way!


I looked at the current list and did not find a good match for me. However, I will definitely will keep an eye for Cloud.
Thanks,


----------



## rrodriguez (Dec 22, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> @rrodriguez _ Char-Wills is an excellent option. They have some very nice dogs there and are dog trainers themselves. Echo is a nationwide rescue. I've done home visits in my area for them a couple of times. Very reputable. I would doubt that you would get any that you currently see on the website. Typically, there is a list of approved adopters who will have first choice. However, you can apply, go thru the approval process, and if approved, wait until the right dog for you is there. You can do that for any rescue.


Thank you for the advice.


----------



## rrodriguez (Dec 22, 2020)

Greetings, Continuing with my saga of finding our new family member, I have another question:
Is anyone familiar with 4pawsnj.org
I am interested in one of their dogs and put an application about 3 weeks ago (including $10 fee) and only got an automatic email form the site acknowledging receipt. I also wrote an email with specific questions but got no answer yet. I know it is a volunteer run group and imagine they must be very busy. 
Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Yeah, this time of year, the volunteer help evaporates as people tend to have holiday plans. That leaves a one or maybe two folks trying to do everything for everybody, and answering non-emergency emails asking for info just falls way down the list in priority. Everybody in rescue wishes they could do a better job! If it's been that long, I would send them a friendly email letting them know you're still interested and would love to talk with their adoption team -- sometimes that nudge gets noticed amid the pile of other stuff to do.


----------



## rrodriguez (Dec 22, 2020)

Magwart said:


> Yeah, this time of year, the volunteer help evaporates as people tend to have holiday plans. That leaves a one or maybe two folks trying to do everything for everybody, and answering non-emergency emails asking for info just falls way down the list in priority. Everybody in rescue wishes they could do a better job! If it's been that long, I would send them a friendly email letting them know you're still interested and would love to talk with their adoption team -- sometimes that nudge gets noticed amid the pile of other stuff to do.


Thank you for your response.
I also put an application at Echo to get the ball rolling there as well.
Meantime, I am also continuing with my conversation with a couple of breeders.


----------



## rrodriguez (Dec 22, 2020)

rrodriguez said:


> Thank you for your response.
> I also put an application at Echo to get the ball rolling there as well.
> Meantime, I am also continuing with my conversation with a couple of breeders.


and also applied to all shepherd rescue.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

rrodriguez said:


> and also applied to all shepherd rescue.


this is a wonderful rescue


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Sometimes breeders often have adult dogs they are looking to rehome. I have a wgsl from Hollow hills great dog!


----------



## rrodriguez (Dec 22, 2020)

Jenny720 said:


> Sometimes breeders often have adult dogs they are looking to rehome. I have a wgsl from Hollow hills great dog!


That is another good option I am contemplating. 
Beth from Hollow Hills recommended it; 
Out of curiosity, how old was your female when you got her?
Thanks for the advice


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Luna was 12 weeks old.


----------



## rrodriguez (Dec 22, 2020)

Jenny720 said:


> Luna was 12 weeks old. wee


12 wee)k? so you got a puppy.
I was thinking you got a retired dam. ;-)


----------



## rrodriguez (Dec 22, 2020)

I am in the process of adopting from Echo Dog. A white German shepherd dog would be a good change and addition to my family.
We don't have a candidate yet but we got approved for a home visit soon.
I will let you know how it ends.
For the time being, thankyou everyone for your help and input.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Or they could volunteer.


----------



## rrodriguez (Dec 22, 2020)

Today I got a virtual home visit form Echo White German Shepherd Rescue. It appears as I will be approved.
I am very excited about it and look forward to the new family member.
Thanks,


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

great news!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

@rrodriguez - Sending you a PM on a young dog that is being rehomed.


----------



## rrodriguez (Dec 22, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> @rrodriguez - Sending you a PM on a young dog that is being rehomed.


Got it!.
I am looking into it.
Thank you very much


----------



## rrodriguez (Dec 22, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> @rrodriguez - Sending you a PM on a young dog that is being rehomed.


I am glad to repot that I have put a deposit for a pup from Hollow Hills.
Thank you for your help,


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Pics when you get him/her!


----------



## rrodriguez (Dec 22, 2020)

WNGD said:


> Pics when you get him/her!


Defenitely!
thanks


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

Congrats!!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

That’s awesome I have pup from Beth at Hollow Hills - Luna - you will be very happy!!!!! 




__





Aluna vom Hohlen Huegel


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Aluna vom Hohlen Huegel




www.pedigreedatabase.com


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

Congrats @rrodriguez! You seem to have put a lot of thought into this -and I wish more people would do the same before getting a GSD. I recently went to visit a coworker of my wife's, who had an 8 month old male that had become too much for them to handle (or so they thought). But, I spent a couple hours with them, working with their dog and they actually changed their minds about re-homing him. He just had tons of pent up energy and they had no idea how much attention he needed. He was charged every time he saw a human. The dog lucked out because he was already in a great home, albeit and inexperienced one. Let us see your pics!


----------



## rrodriguez (Dec 22, 2020)

Update:
I could not get the puppy from Beth; there were too many deposits and only so many puppies :-(.
That is ok, she was very professional and returned the deposit back.
Right after, I was lucky to get approved to adopt a puppy from the rescue Echo Dog White German Shepherd; this one is not white and may or not be pure breed. I am planning to find out through testing and the veterinary. He is 18 months old.
If he turns out to be pure breed GSD I will confirm with the forum to post photos. I think he may be pure breed but long coat. We shall see.
Once again, thank you everyone for your responses


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

rrodriguez said:


> Update:
> I could not get the puppy from Beth; there were too many deposits and only so many puppies :-(.
> That is ok, she was very professional and returned the deposit back.
> Right after, I was lucky to get approved to adopt a puppy from the rescue Echo Dog White German Shepherd; this one is not white and may or not be pure breed. I am planning to find out through testing and the veterinary. He is 18 months old.
> ...


You can post any pictures mixed or full blooded. Never doubt that, all are welcome.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i’m nosey, so i went and took a look...
purebred!
long coat!
HANDSOME!!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

rrodriguez said:


> Update:
> I could not get the puppy from Beth; there were too many deposits and only so many puppies :-(.
> That is ok, she was very professional and returned the deposit back.
> Right after, I was lucky to get approved to adopt a puppy from the rescue Echo Dog White German Shepherd; this one is not white and may or not be pure breed. I am planning to find out through testing and the veterinary. He is 18 months old.
> ...


We don't discriminate. Pictures!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Beth is great it’s why I put a deposit down even before the pregnancy was even confirmed and still there is no guarantee. Congratulations! Can’t wait to see pictures and such a lucky dog to have a good home.


----------



## rrodriguez (Dec 22, 2020)

ksotto333 said:


> You can post any pictures mixed or full blooded. Never doubt that, all are welcome.


Thank you


----------



## rrodriguez (Dec 22, 2020)

Fodder said:


> i’m nosey, so i went and took a look...
> purebred!
> long coat!
> HANDSOME!!


He is indeed. 
I am very excited to meet him soon.
Thanks


----------



## rrodriguez (Dec 22, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> We don't discriminate. Pictures!


I will be posting as soon as he is home.
Thanks


----------



## rrodriguez (Dec 22, 2020)

Jenny720 said:


> Beth is great it’s why I put a deposit down even before the pregnancy was even confirmed and still there is no guarantee. Congratulations! Can’t wait to see pictures and such a lucky dog to have a good home.


She is very good.
Very courteous, professional and knowledgeable; I would go to her again if I have the need for a good breeder.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

any updates @rrodriguez ??


----------



## rrodriguez (Dec 22, 2020)

Fodder said:


> any updates @rrodriguez ??


He is coming home this weekend. It took a while since he was HM+ and got treated.
I am very happy and excited.
I will post pictures once he is home


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

HM??


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

maybe they meant heart worm?


----------



## rrodriguez (Dec 22, 2020)

For everyone who has asked, here is Shep.
He was treated for heart worm which is not unusual for a rescued dog.
I am not sure if he is GSD or a Belgian Shepherd (Tervuren) or a mix between the two. He is very friendly and on the medium size (although the photos make him look large) about 60 to 65 lb heavy. He sheds almost nothing and his hair is definitely different than the one for the GSDs I have had. He has bursts of energy, but generally he is very mellow and contempt to sit next to me. Unfortunately I have to wait a while to do any type of exercise with him due to the HM treatment; it has been 3 weeks since the treatment and he is looking great but I don't want to risk it. I will wait another week and start to walk for a longer period of time. Does anyone have experience with HM treatment? I have read a bit and it is scary.
Thanks


----------

